# W.P.HARTLEY LIVERPOOL?



## DOLANBADGER (Mar 20, 2005)

Not sure if this is the correct place to post?Is this a jar that those nice pot lid's would have been on?How old,are there many around? Thanks.


----------



## DOLANBADGER (Mar 20, 2005)

Bottom picture  
 Thanks


----------



## grimdigger1 (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi Dolanbadger
 unfortunatley these were not designed to have a pottery lid,,they were sealed with greaseproof paper tied around the top,that is what the groove on the side is for..
 These jars contained jam or marmalade and were used from 1900 - 1930s
 Hartleys also do a larger jar with the lighthouse trademark transfered on the front of it.
 These jars have no real value in the Uk and are buried again when found , on a 1920s site you could find 30+ in a day..


----------



## DOLANBADGER (Mar 20, 2005)

*RE: W.P.HARTLEY LIVERPOOL?reply to grimdigger 1*

Hello grimdigger1.
                             Thanks for the interesting info.This was probably the first piece of stoneware I ever dug,thought it was neat and now I  know a bit about it. 
                                      Thanks again.[]


----------

